# Easy camo



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Just leaves and spray paint. Oh my daughter decided she didn't want a pink gun anymore.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work............


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes same one. And my daughter's pink (camo) daisy.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks good, is that the finished product, or r u going to do the scope? I'm going to do a spray paint job on my .270 this weekend, so I will post some pics of it when i'm done. But, keeping it simple as well simple and natural look good.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

A10hunter said:


> Looks good, is that the finished product, or r u going to do the scope? I'm going to do a spray paint job on my .270 this weekend, so I will post some pics of it when i'm done. But, keeping it simple as well simple and natural look good.


Yes I am going to do the scope as well.








And yes I felt like Mark Walberg in the movie shooter. :lol:

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

It looks great, but doesn't the stock feel kinda weird with the paint on it? Other than that awesome job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

It did feel weird at first. Up until I wore off the paint in the spots I hold. I shoot a lot so I didn't take long. Gonna shoot some more cottontails this weekend with it.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Yah that's what I was thinking. Te paint would make it really smooth and just weird, no words can describe the feeling that I can think of

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Job well done.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally got a new phone that can post pictures. Here's my camo job on my 270. Used pine needles and 1 can of khaki, sand, and brown rustoleum spray paint.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I like it good job.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks good to me!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that'll work...............


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

It was a fun and easy process. I had more dark brown in it after the first round with the pine needles, but wanted to go with a lighter color blend for my terrain. I am happy with it and will be doing something similar on my AR, but more detail in the pattern of pine needles or something else.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice job. I'll have to grow a pair soon and do some painting.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Nice job. I'll have to grow a pair soon and do some painting.


well i have a pair, but would never do that to any of my weapons

not that there is anything wrong with it,its just not me

if i want a gun to be camo,i buy it that way

and only my 835 ultimag turkey gun is in camo

i like my guns to look evil,thats why all of my recent purchases(except my TIKKA T3) have all been in black


----------

